

Jemalloc - davyjones
https://github.com/jemalloc/jemalloc

======
tqh
I've been keeping an eye on malloc's for quite a while, and they are getting
ridiculously big nowadays. The malloc complexity seems to be greater than the
programs themselves. With that kind of complexity it's hard to do objective
comparisons, and the frameworks to do objective tests are nowhere to be found.
So it is no surprise everyone claims to be best. Hint: Complex malloc for
complex things.

If you like mallocs: [https://github.com/emeryberger/Malloc-
Implementations](https://github.com/emeryberger/Malloc-Implementations). Don't
think they have the disruptor based one yet:
[https://github.com/bytemaster/disruptor/tree/master/fc2](https://github.com/bytemaster/disruptor/tree/master/fc2)

